# Haibike ebikes?



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Anyone got one of these, or any experience of them?

They get great write ups, but with entry level bikes being over £2.5k they aren't cheap. I've been fancying an ebike for a while now, and I've finally accepted the price. I fancy their xDuro Trekking 3. Just need to try one now.

https://www.e-bikeshop.co.uk/Haibike-Electric-Bikes


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

For £3000 I wouldn't expect to have to pedal. :lol:


My old man bought a cheaper 250w bike. It does give a decent push. I'd maybe chance one of the illegal more powerful bikes.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Over here in NI, the legislation was never changed in line with the mainland, so ebikes need to be registered, taxed, mot tested and insured. 

I was speaking to a guy in Chain Reaction last week, and he has had at least 3 customers looking for their money back after recently buying a bike and finding that they can legitimately be prosecuted for riding it on a road. 

Nuts but true. 

Sorry OP for taking this a wee bit off topic, I just thought it was loosely connected. 

Cheers

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------

